# Biken im südl. Mittelfranken



## biker-wug (20. November 2002)

Hi Leute, 

sind unter euch auch ein paar, die etwas südlich von Nürnberg wohnen?
Ich komm von Weißenburg, also irgendwie so in der Ecke, Weißenburg, Gunzenhausen, Geoergensgmünd, Eichstätt???

ciao, Dieter


----------



## Redman (20. November 2002)

Komm aus Greding!  

Greetz
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (26. November 2002)

Da könnte man sich ja mal evtl. auf eine Tour im Eichstätter Raum treffen.
Wenn du da touren kennst!!


----------



## Pornostuntman (7. Dezember 2002)

Mahlzeit!

Ich persönlich komme ca. 20km vom Gunzenhausen, 20km von Ansbach und 40km von Nbg... und studiert wird in Eichstätt!

Momentan hab´ ich aber kein Bike (gerade neues Projekt im Aufbau) und das Wetter läd auch eher weniger zum biken ein.

Desweiteren, fahr´ ich keine Touren, sondern eigentlich nur bergab  

Aber trotzalledem bin ich zu jeder Schandtat bereit!


----------



## Commander_007 (14. Dezember 2002)

Hi

komme aus Roth.....können ja mal was machen......fahre bei jedem Wetter (fast)
kenne ein paar gute Touren Roth-Mauk-Heideck....
Martin


----------



## Zarzul (16. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Redman _
> *Komm aus Greding!
> 
> Greetz
> Peter *


DU hier!?!?    

Bin auch aus Greding, wir können uns ja bei schönerem Wetter und länger anhaltender Helligkeit zum Biken verabreden.


----------



## kaddi (3. Juli 2003)

Jawoll. Studiert wird in Eichstätt! (möcht gern mal wissen welcher kranke Student hier unter solch krassen Namen in diesem Forum weilt  ). Bin ursprünglich aus BAMBERG, wegen dem sch...Studium die meiste Zeit aber in Eichstätt, wo das Bier bedeutend schlechter ist und ich keine Peilung von irgendwelchen geilen Touren hab. Wär geil wenn sich da mal was ergeben täte....


----------



## Pornostuntman (4. Juli 2003)

Tja, was bin ich wohl für ein kranker Mensch...  

Hab´ Dir ja eben eine Email geschickt, dann wirst Du schon sehen (das sollte jetzt aber bitte nicht als Drohung verstanden werden - bin eigentlich gaaanz lieb )


----------



## dickerX (4. Juli 2003)

Tja, dann sag ich hier auch mal Hallo.
Bin eigentlich Schwabacher, jetzt aber zugereister Windsbacher. Wenn es die Zeit mal zuläßt, fahr ich am Heidenberg.


----------



## Pornostuntman (4. Juli 2003)

So klein ist Windsbach und doch so groß, daß man sich noch nicht begegnet ist???!!! 
Meld´ Dich aber mal ganz schnell!

[email protected]


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Juli 2003)

Wenn Tourenmäßig was bei Euch zusammengeht melde ich mich schon mal als Fürther-Gast-Biker an.

Wie wärs mit einer längeren Tour am Sa oder So?

Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merkt_p (4. Juli 2003)

Bin gerade am Brombachsee und habe für Sonntag schon eine Ausfahrt geplant. Die Resonanz ist momentan noch nicht so berauschend (was ist los biker- wug hast Du Die mail nicht erhalten?).
Ich auch leider bis zum Sonntag nicht mehr erreichbar, wäre schön wenn der eine oder andere am Sonntag 6.7. um 11.00 Uhr vor dem Fritz Berger Campingplatz in Pleinfeld aufkreuzen würde.

Ich habe bisher eine grosse Runde um den See ausgemacht ca. 45 km/ 500 hm technisch nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll. 


Bis dann Martin


----------



## biker-wug (6. Juli 2003)

Ein RIESENGROSSES OBERSORRY;

hab die Mail schon bekommen, bin aber dann drüber weg gekommen, hab letzte Woche sehr viel Streß auf der Arbeit gehabt und auch dieses WE zu wenig zeit!!

Hätte soundso nicht mit euch fahren können!!

ABER trotzdem nochmal SORRY, das ich vergessen hab mich zu melden!!!!


----------



## All-Mountain (6. Juli 2003)

@Biker-Wug
Hey Dieter,
kein Thema. Wir wissen ja wie vollgepackt Dein Terminkalender ist. Wundert mich sowieso, dass Du überhaupt noch zum biken  kommst.

Merkt_P, Nils, Techniker, Bergverehrer und ich sind heute eine, kleine, feine Tour um den Brombasee gefahren. Orientiert haben wir uns einfach an den Wanderwegmarkierungen. War eigentlich ganz ok und für jeden was dabei. 

Eventuell geht ja mal ne Tour mit Dir als Guide da unten und Du kannst uns noch ein  paar Specials in der Gegend zeigen.

Gruß
TOM


----------

